# Spraying Lenso BSX centers



## Gavh (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey guys. Anyone got any advice on spraying non-split rims like Lenso BSX's? I'm ordering a set this week and just want to know if it is difficult to spray the center part of rims? I know you get them in black or gold but I want to do a specific colour. Here is an example of what I'd like to do. Thanks!


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

are they 2 piece? if so just take em apart and spray em


----------



## Gavh (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

as far as I know, BSX's are fake split rims making it real tricky I would think


----------

